# BBW Lemongrass Cardamom for Stress Relief



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 4, 2009)

I've worked at Bath and Body Works for 5 years now, some part time, some "full" time and will be helping out in the evenings after work for Christmas. I had been anticipating the new Aromatherapy scent coming out b/c BBW has a habit (as we all know) of discontinuing our favorite scents. I absolutely LOVED Bergamot Coriander and Cedarwood Sage but now I have a new favorite!! The new Lemongrass Cardamom for Stress Relief is awesome. Right now it only comes in body wash, lotion, pillow mist and body spray but I'm hoping the bath salts and/or sugar scrub make it before the end of the year. It has a really great scent and I have had no issues sleeping since I started using it. 

Now, I know alot of people think that the properties of aromatherapy is just psychological and that they really don't help anything but if it is just psychological, that's fine with me b/c it's working! What do you ladies think? Do you think aromatherapy really does have helping/healing benefits? I like to think it does.

LC has a crisp, soothing scent and while it's not Bergamot Coriander, it's one of my new favorites! You can get some of the d/c'd scents like BC, Sandalwood Rose and Ylang Ylang Myrrh online and during the Jan/June sales but only in it's basic forms: body wash and lotion. I checked on Ebay for Cedarwood Sage and some of the other d/c'd scents and it just bogles the mind how people think they can get away with putting up a body wash that sold in the store for $12 at a price of like $30!! It's just ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you tried the Lemongrass Cardamom let me know what you think!!


----------

